# Asking for prayers... update post #57



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his 
heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This 
illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could 
have weakened his heart or it could have been a silent heart attack. 
He goes for a cardiac catheterization next week. Please keep him in your prayers.

Thanks in advance.
Debbie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband Steve. Debbie i will definitley keep your husband in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I'm sooo sorry!! Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, both Steve and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh no! i will definitely have him and you in my prayers . please keep us posted .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Debbie, I completely understand where you are coming from. One afternoon late I received a call from a heart specialist and he said to me, Mrs. Belk, your husband is bad off, we need to do a cardiac catherzation on your husband immediately. Well, I didn't know this doctor and all I knew is my husband went to his regular doctor for a simple check up and this specialist is calling me. I said to him, "What are you talking about?" I was very upset with him but it came as such a surprise, I didn't know what to think. Anyway, he told me to meet him and I went over to the hospital. As it turned out, he did not have a heart attack but 3 of his arteries leading to his heart had to be stented because they were very clogged. The heart surgeon actually saved his life and that was 2001. He has done well since then, so please, I hope you have the same results that my husband did. It was so scary at the time. Good luck and I will be thinking about you. Please let us know the results..........


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know how very scary this is. I went through this with my husband 6 years ago. He had a silent heart attack, and was also under went a heart cath procedure. During that the stent dissected his artery, and the parocedure had to be stopped. He ended up having open heart surgery. He too had the weakened heart muscle before the surgery. Now 6 years later, he is back to work, and leading a pretty normal life. He just had what he calls his 20,000 mile check up at the cardiologist (treadmill and stress echo) and passed with flying colors! I am keeping you both in my thoughts. I share my story with you so that you understand that even as scared as you both are right now, the doctors can do wonders now. Keep thinking good thoughts and keep us all posted.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying. Keep us posted


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - you know I've been praying for Steve since you told me. I know it's scary but there are so many things that can be done these days and at least he's getting the medical attention he needs. Several people I know have had blockages and stents put in and have been perfectly fine - in fact better than ever. My mom had a heart attack at age 82 and open heart surgery and valve replacement a year after and she lived to be 90. I learned a lot about cardiac care and I'm always here if you need me. :hugging:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.. Keep us updated!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no  
I will keep Steve in my prayers (((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll be saying a prayer for you both. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm out east, Debbie. First thing Monday I'll be going to St. Patrick's. So glad you were able to post this. I, too, know how you feel, sweetie. My Steve has been through so much heart- related. I pray for nothing but the best for you both.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb! Are you kidding? First your job....now your husband!!! He seemed just fine when i met you two at the dog show earlier this year!! I hope everything is OK.....you've got my prayers...


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Deb I hope and pray that Steve will be fine!!! The CC is a very easy procedure I had it done 2 years ago so try not worry!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I will definitely say some prayers that your husband is ok.
I've been worried about my father, he will be having a cardiac cath procedure later in October and hasn't felt well since at least May, had a stress test in late August and they think he has a blockage. I thought I would go crazy at first with him having to wait so long to have this next test. It has been year now that he finished chemo and in that respect is doing great and now this. BUT as we've learned the cath procedure is so common/routine , that's definitely a plus that things can go smoothly and be a relatively easy fix, I'm trying to keep that in mind. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My prayers are with you both.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Debbie, we are all here for you and praying for Steve and your family.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Sending prayers and hugs...


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
> tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his
> heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This
> illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could
> ...


Debbie, prayers for your Steve, from here and hugs to you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you & Steve.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie - I'm sending prayers for you and for Steve.

My DH's, Jerry's, heart problems began from a virus. It was a common cold and attacked his heart muscle. That was 19 years ago and he is still alive, thank God. 

Once the cadio cath is completed, they will be able to know what they're dealing with and what the next steps are.

The medical advancements in this area are astounding and can make all the different. 

I will be anxious to learn what they find. Please pm me. I've done so much extensive research over the years that I can probably provide a lot of inside once the diagnosis is made.

Again -- prayers and positive energy coming you way. Hugs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your hubby is having problems. I'll certainly keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
> tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his
> heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This
> illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could
> ...


 
Debbie, you and hubby are deeply in my prayers. Bless you both.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

prayers for you both that all will be well


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for your husband and you.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
> tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his
> heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This
> illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could
> ...


sorry we're late but you have our prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
> tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his
> heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This
> illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could
> ...


 
Debbie I have been praying for your precious Steve and will continue, God bless you and bring his peace to your mind and spirit, and rest to your body. I love you


Heavenly Father, I come before you with a heart of thankfulness and awe at how much you love each of us, you know each of us by name, you made us to fellowship with you, 
Lord you promised that where two or three gather in your name, that you would be with us, we lift Steve to you, he's been ill for sometime now and needs your healing touch on his body, you know what has caused his heart to be weakened, Lord as he goes through many tests I ask for your touch of wisdom and insight on each doctor, Lord wrap your loving arms around Steve, comfort him and give him peace, take his fears away, bring rest to his body and soul. I believe in miracles and I'm asking for one for Steve. Thank you Lord in advance. in Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I, too, will keep you and your husband in my thoughts. I am sorry that you are going through this.

Allie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie, I'm sending out prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> My husband, Steve, has been very ill since Labor Day weekend. After many
> tests and numerous doctor visits, the doctors have found that his
> heart is very much weakened. He also has a kidney problem. This
> illness really came right out of the blue. The doctors feel that a virus could
> ...


Debbie I am so sorry to hear this and you and hubby are certainly in my thoughts and prayers,I will pray for his full and speedy recovery :grouphug:rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Praying so hard* and keeping him in my positive thoughts...and you for comfort as this has got to be so scary for you both... please keep us posted....


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this but I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

How scary for the two of you. I'll be sending positive energyand wishes that he has a quick recovery!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie just wanted you to know I'm still praying for Steve, I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, thinking of you and Steve today and keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - Thinking of you and Steve and your family and sending prayers to you that all goes well today. :hugging: Please let us know how he is.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry you have to go through this  what a scary time for you. :grouphug: I hope everything goes ok rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My husband had the cardiac catheterization today and the doctor found several blockages. He didn't put in any stents today, though. The doctor said that he thinks surgery may be a better option for my husband, so we'll find out the specifics tomorrow. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.... I'll keep you updated.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Debbie, hang in there, sweetie. We're all here for you. Thanks for letting us know.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Debbie. Keeping you, Steve and all your family in my prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Debbie, I'm praying for your hubby...sorry to hear about this.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister had had a 'mild' heart attack and a stent was put in but it didn't 'work" and she ended up with a quad-bypass. She did fantastically! It amazes me what advancements they've done with heart issues.
Will be keeping your hubby and you in my prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - you know how I feel. Things have come such a long way with the surgery and it makes such a difference in the long run. Think positive. We'll keep sending the prayers; you take care of Steve


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, my prayers are with you, Steve, and the rest of your family. You have so much love and support, along with so many prayers, right here with our SM family. With that, I believe your husband will have positive results in the end.

Love and hugs, Debbie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie hang in there, God has his hand on Steve, I am still praying and will continue until Steve is feeling better, give him a hug from all of us


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My father had a quad-bypass back in '98. I was terrified. He's going on 80 and doing great. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and will be keeping your husband in my prayers, Debbie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers are with you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the update, Debbie ... will continue keeping your hubby and you guys in my prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Your family is in my heart and prayers. Thanks for the up date.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - thinking of you and Steve today. Sending prayers and strength to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers are on the way, hope all goes well....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - How's Steve doing today? Hope you're all taking it easy on this beautiful weekend. Thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve is doing well today. The doctors have determined that Steve has to have a triple bypass and the surgery is tentatively scheduled for late next week. My kids are in the Hamptons today because Melissa ran the half-marathon :chili: ... but they'll be home tonight and they'll be around... so we'll have lots of company and support. I feel like this is the calm before the storm.... we could still use prayers and positive thoughts...

Thanks for all of your concern for us.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing to keep Steve in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I didn't realize the Hampton 1/2 marathon was today. Hope that your daughter did well and I know you wanted to be there to cheer her on. I'll bet any money that she ran it today as an inspiration for her dad as well - showing him how much perseverance will mean in going through the surgery and making a great recovery. :chili: The "You can do it" spirit. I know it's still major surgery, but thankfully they found out what was wrong with Steve and can fix it. Happy you're all going to be together. You've got a wonderful family as a support system and a whole lot of friends here. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lots of prayers and positive energy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hang in there Debbie, my prayers continue for Steve and you


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

more positive thoughts are sent your way ... hugs
I am happy to read that he is doing better today
Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Special hugs to you Debbie, and we are keeping the prayers coming.


----------

